
Kubernetes 1.13 released - SEJeff
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/12/03/kubernetes-1-13-release-announcement/
======
shitloadofbooks
There are some great quality of life improvements for kubectl in 1.13
including:

\- It is now possible to use named ports in the kubectl port-forward command
(#69477, @m1kola)

\- kubectl: support multiple arguments for cordon/uncordon and drain (#68655,
@goodluckbot)

The new kubectl plugin method reaching beta is exciting too

------
falcolas
Whelp. That puts Amazon's EKS on a non-supported version (1.10.4) of
Kubernetes then. :/

C'mon, Amazon.

~~~
deboflo
1.10.4 was released only earlier this year and is no longer supported. C’mon,
Kubernetes.

~~~
bonsai80
How can I know if a version is no longer supported? I found their docs talking
about the four previous versions, but that seems to just be about the
documentation and I can't find a statement about the software itself. Does the
Kubernetes project do anything like Ubuntu or Node.js with the LTS concept, or
is it a situation where you need to be running a version within the last x
releases?

~~~
gtirloni
No, there is no concept of LTS in upstream Kubernetes yet. That's currently a
job for the "distributions" (OpenShift, Canonical, GKE, Azure, etc).

Regarding supported versions, it seems the project still aims to support 3
versions at a time. You can read more about it here:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/contribu...](https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/contributors/design-
proposals/release/versioning.md#supported-releases-and-component-skew)

You often find some confusing statements about supported versions because
sometimes they're talking about version skew between different components.
More about that here:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/website/issues/7103](https://github.com/kubernetes/website/issues/7103)

~~~
bonsai80
Thanks, that's just what I was looking for!

